# Is this girl beautiful or what?



## wxnut (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucky enough to have a friend like this that lets me practice on her...

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Stelex (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucky indeed.


----------



## jlykins (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice. I like the soft blur you put on them Looks good.


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Apr 16, 2009)

wow i can't stand blonds but :thumbsup:


----------



## Moonb007 (Apr 16, 2009)

Great shots, but I am not a fan of soft burring, that is just a personal thing though not a critique on quality


----------



## woojiebear (Apr 17, 2009)

beautiful shots
i'm also not a fan of the soft look  - not ALL the time anyways
but these look really nice
i think the ones with the guitars would look nice sharp but that's just my opinion
well done


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, very beautiful.

...She looks _just_ like a girl I used to know.  It's kinda weird.
Her name isn't Molly, is it?


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got to change my friends for some of this calibre. H


----------



## roentarre (Apr 20, 2009)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

So hot and spicy


----------



## bace (Apr 21, 2009)

wxnut said:


> Lucky enough to have a friend like this that lets me practice on her...
> 
> 6.



Beautiful Model. Seriously. I've also been blessed with a LOT of gorgeous friends and it's always nice to have someone around that can boost your portfolio.
Login | Facebook

I'll be perfectly honest though, this last picture is the only one that really catches my eye. I always find it important with my photography to stick to the shots that make my models look their best. I know the pictures you posted were technically great, but when it comes to this model she clearly has a 'look' as evidenced in this last pic. I don't think the other pictures do her justice. She's stunning, and I think the only pic that properly captures that is the last one, despite how technically perfect the shots are.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, when you're going with all these props and different set-ups make sure that you're keeping your eyes peeled for a look or a moment that really captures the beauty of your model. You don't want to waste a good opportunity to add something to your portfolio.

I get the impression that she doesn't model much, which I'm used to as well. The key is to see the 'look' and then do what you can to try to get it back while keeping your finger on the shutter release.

All that said. Some amazing shots, and a gorgeous friend. I think she looks really awkward in some of them though. The last looks like she's comfortable and damn sexy but not in a trashy way.


----------



## JE Kay (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm getting like Whitesnake flashbacks....  Soft focus, I'm not a fan either.

I do like the last one, looks most natural, better pose. I like the shirt as well.

If she's not now, someone should scout her for film/TV work.  The camera likes her you can tell that.

Oh ya.... lucky dog you are. :thumbup: 

_My friends that fit into this category all want to know if they're gonna get paid for 'modeling'... they're not even models, they're mercenaries_. :mrgreen:


----------



## WillEpps (Apr 21, 2009)

not a fan of the softness ... but great light and stunning model


----------



## emptypockets (Apr 23, 2009)

Soft focus is a personal preference...either you like it or you don't. I think it works sometimes, but am not a fan of using it. Your model is stunning and the poses are well done.


----------



## brianne5499 (Apr 23, 2009)

Beautiful set!  :thumbup:


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 23, 2009)

big too much softening.


----------



## Photoadder (Apr 23, 2009)

OMG i love this guitar!


----------



## JE Kay (Apr 23, 2009)

> OMG i love this guitar!



:lmao: Man, that's dedicated...:thumbup:


----------



## SpeedTrap (Apr 24, 2009)

I think the soft focus s ok if you like it, but you need to blend it a bit better around the eyes and mouth, right now it looks like there is too much of a defined line for the blur near the eyes, feather it ot a bit and it will look more smooth and natural


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Apr 25, 2009)

Bob Guccione would love these photos.

(I like 'em too)


----------



## nrois02 (Apr 27, 2009)

how did you put that haze on the photograph?


----------



## Montana (Apr 28, 2009)

I am not a fan of the blur either, but I must say that that woman is beautiful!


----------



## stsinner (Apr 28, 2009)

Photoadder said:


> OMG i love this guitar!



What guitar?


----------



## caveman (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow!

Great shots, I like the soft blur. Can I borrow her? Pretty please?


----------

